# SYDNEY | 1 Denison Street | 159m | 521ft | 39 fl | T/O



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Another project in the North Sydney CBD comprised of 2 x 100m+ towers.

- 1 x 100m+ commercial building
- 1 x 100m+ hotel building

No committed tenants as of yet, however marketing has only recently commenced

*COMMERCIAL BUILDING*


upwards said:


> Check these out Renders from the architect - Rice Daubney website..
> 
> I assume they are up to date.
> 
> ...


*HOTEL BUILDING*


CULWULLA said:


> hotel and office
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Really nice designs.


----------



## mikesheen (Aug 5, 2015)

My office faces west towards where this is going up (we are literally across the laneway Little Spring Street). I'll have a birds eye view when construction begins in April/May 2017 - I'm toying with the idea of putting a webcam in the window (I'm on level 10) and streaming it live.

Any suggestions for streaming services to use? My initial thought is YouTube - I don't want to stream direct as the bandwidth requirements will be to onerous (I'm on 100Mbit fibre connection, but it'd only take 40 viewers simultaneously to saturate that).


----------



## (the) (Apr 13, 2015)

Didn't even realise this was proceeding to construction...

Do you have a source for the start date?


----------



## mikesheen (Aug 5, 2015)

(the) said:


> Didn't even realise this was proceeding to construction...
> 
> Do you have a source for the start date?


A lady who runs a confectionery shop in shoppingworld - the site in question - stated that the leases are all terminating in March - they need to vacate for the construction.

There is also this recent article in the Australian Financial Review regarding the development, from June 2016. Sorry for the lack of a url - I don't have the required 10 posts yet to post links.



> Leading private developer the Winten Property Group has returned to commercial development in North Sydney, buying the North Sydney Shopping World and an adjoining office building for around $80 million.
> 
> The purchase gives Winten the capacity to develop North Sydney's largest office building alongside the proposed Victoria Cross Metro Station.
> 
> The North Sydney Shopping World, at 1 Denison Street, has development approval for a 30-storey office tower, which would have 53,800sq m of office and associated retail space.


EDIT: There is also this article from Sep 14 2016 indicating a local television broadcaster is in negotiations for space in the new development.


----------



## mikesheen (Aug 5, 2015)

I'll update my previous post with the URL once I have 10 posts.


----------



## mikesheen (Aug 5, 2015)

Which I now have.


----------



## mikesheen (Aug 5, 2015)

This development is just across the road from the site of the proposed Metro Rail station for North Sydney - that's currently "Tower Square".

Sites for the new Metro Rail stations were only fairly recently revealed - I think 6 months or so ago. So this property suddenly became hot property - no surprises the development has been transitioned from planning to actual. I've been working where I am for 18 years, and about 10 years ago I remember hearing plans for the old shopping world to be redeveloped, but this now looks like it's actually happening.

It'll obstruct my window view of the skyline, but at least I won't have to look at that awful MLC building anymore.


----------



## (the) (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome news! Looking forward to seeing this one go up!


----------



## mikesheen (Aug 5, 2015)

Today I spoke to another food outlet in shoppingworld - Grab a Kebab - he said they need to vacate March 15 2017 to make way for the redevelopment. He also mentioned there were two groups of tenants - one group their lease expires in March 15 2017, the other group on April 15 2017 - so I'm guessing demolition will commence in May.

I'll start looking at finding a webcam fit for purpose 

Image below shows my building with the red arrow on top, and the direction my window faces.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update mikesheen!!

This DA has actually been revised. It will no longer comprise two separate buildings, rather a single building of 39 floors and 156 metres in height making it the tallest building in North Sydney, and first over 150 metres. It is likely to be the new HQ for Australia's Channel 9 (as evidenced by the floor plans).

Here are the revised renders:
http://majorprojects.planning.nsw.gov.au/index.pl?action=view_job&job_id=8067



>


----------



## mikesheen (Aug 5, 2015)

An article recently published on smh.com.au confirms television broadcaster Channel Nine Sydney will be an anchor tenant.



> Commercial broadcaster Nine Entertainment has a new address after announcing it would end its 50-year stay at Willoughby on Sydney's north shore.
> 
> In a move flagged last year by Fairfax Media, Nine announced on Friday it would shift to the Winten Property Group's development at Denison Street at North Sydney.





> The lease is for a minimum 12 years and will see Nine housed in the tallest building in North Sydney when it is completed in early 2020.
> 
> All up the the project will incorporate two levels of luxury shopping and restaurants and about 60,000 sq m of upper-level office space












The tenants on the existing site have been moving out, one by one - it's starting to look a bit sparse in there.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

10 November:


1Denison_2017_11_10_South by Mike Sheen, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

X-post 25-03-18



paco280 said:


> Quick pic through the fence today 25/03


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

08/12/18





































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506941&page=18


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*


paco280 said:


> Level 30 in corebox 28/09


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## luxvolcon (Jul 6, 2018)

From Neutral Bay today.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 18, 2021:*








Don’t Pay The Ferryman by Scott Buttigieg on 500px.com


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I love it


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I think North Sydney looks almost like a mini Hong Kong now!


----------

